# Question for ALL Members



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Guys

We seem to have a Section Called "Vendor Deals"
This appeared last April and is somewhere for "Vendors" to post stuff

https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/vendor-rules-183218.html

Various people are reporting this as SPAM - and I thought it was until I read the rules

So my question is

Do we "The Members" want to have this section or do we ask the Site to remove it?


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

If it is allowing things like the recent plug for a "revolutionary" new wiper blade, then YES.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Vendor deals posted by bots and masquerading as grassroots commentary, no. (err, no to keeping it, yes to removing it)

Actually, just in general, no.

I was going to ask, in the 18 months that it's existed, what has been the usual content? But then I checked and... none. Just this one spammer.

I'm guessing our owner was hoping for this to exist as part of a package advertising deal. "Our 40 forums have vendor info to reach customers directly...".

I mean, if Vertical Scope is going to do something, I'd rather that they get the garage section back (coming up on 4 months this Sunday!) than get rid of this, but, meh. Most of the forums should be merged in my opinion.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

I think I understand the intent, which is good. It appears that there is no effective process to keep out irrelevant crap, and if that makes this section a problem for moderators then it would make sense to me to delete it.


----------



## boznz (Aug 22, 2018)

I guess "Wiseguy deals" will be pissed but nobody else will miss it


----------

